# Motorhomes in the Hebrides



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody thinking of taking their motorhome to Barra this year needs to read this:-
http://www.isleofbarra.com/for-visitors/accommodation/camping-and-caravan-site.html
The smaller islands are also imposing restrictions on motorhomes and not doubt there will also be some in the larger islands. There is a letter on the subject in the latest Practical Motorhome I believe.

Tom


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Tom

thanks for that information. Visiting the Hebrides is a "maybe" for us when we go to Scotland at the end of May. 

I was not aware of this, so thanks for the heads up


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We have just come from The Hebrides and Skye and I can report that the reports of problems for motorhome owners visiting the islands seem to be a little "over hyped". We were there from April 23rd until Friday and had no problems at all finding somewhere to stay either overnight ,"wildcamping", or at a recognised site. 

We went from Oban to Barra and then drove to Vatersay where we stayed at the Community Hall. There is parking for about 4-5 vans depending on size and which way you park. They ask for a £5.00 donation using the honesty box, (which we were happy to pay). There is a water tap and a toilet opened 24hours. They do ask you not to deposit chemical toilet cassette contents down it but we have a "SOG", so I did! I did only empty about half of it per flush so it didn't block the loo. I cleaned up what little splashes there were with a "Wet Wipe", so it was like new. For anyone thinking it's because of pollution and wanting to critisise my actions, it isn't! The public toilets and official CDPs we used on the islands all emptied into the sea anyway! At Eoligarry you can see where the sewerpipes end at low tide!

From there we drove not Barra again and parked outside the Co-op to shop. The local people were friendly and were asking about the van and what and where we were visiting. They even suggested places to park overnight.

You can't park on the dunes near the airport anymore because of people abusing it and ruining the environment. There is a great deal of evidence of campfires and tyre ruts to confirm this. Although to be fair it isn't possible to attribute this to motorhomes alone. We did also find evidence of fly tipping nearby and that certainly wasn't vans!

There is overnight parking about a mile or so further up the road past the "airport" at Eoligarry, where there is a CDP, toilets, (24hr) and level hardstanding parking for about 6-ish vans, (again depending on how people park). There are also 2 small crofts that can take 3-4 vans and only charge a few quid to park up. There are no recognised official sites on Barra so if you have an aversion to wild camping then perhaps it's not for you. 

The ferry point from Barra to Eriksay has a CDP and toilet too.

Eriksay is about big enough to turn your van round on! So not many people park up there, but the Western side of South Uist has plenty of picnic areas, some have toilets, some don't, and overnight parking is allowed.

Benbecula has a campsite or two if you need to stop over to do the washing. We used Shell Bay for a night and, (despite the shock!)paid £14.00 to stop in, what is in effect, someones front garden! It was another £3.00 for electric, so I politely declined! It does have a laundry and what are, at this time of the year, the coldest shower/toilet block this side of Stalingrad! (But it is clean!)

North Uist too permits overnight stays at it's picnic sites and I can recommend the one at Solas. We were there alone for the night and surrounded by wild birds, sheep and cattle grazing on the mud flats. No facilities but again the ferry point to Harris/Lewis has everything you will need.

Harris/Lewis, (I don't know where one finishes and the other starts!) is well equipped for motorhomes. There is something called The Grazing Trust that runs three sites right on beaches. One at Horgasbost, one at Cnip. These cost £10 & £8 respectively and have all the facilities needed by a motorhome, (no electric). We didn't use the other one, at Huinnish Point, so I can't comment, but I have been told it is fantastic, if a long way to get to.

We also parked up at the car park in Tarbert to get the first ferry in a morning to Skye and there was no problems. There is water and toilets nearby at the tourist info centre.

Skye has more official sites but still didn't seem averse to vans parking up sensibly for a night.

We found everyone from the islands very helpful and friendly. They virtually all wave! The roads are very good and even where they are single track with passing paces they were easily navigable in our Cheyenne. The only people who did sound a bit "off" about motorhomes were English people who have moved there. For some reason the islanders are welcoming of strangers but those who have moved there and were no doubt welcomed themselves are the ones who aren't. If you see what I mean! 

For example, at one village I spent about £15.00 in the local shop and postoffice, and asked the checkout girl if I could have half a tank of water from their outside tap. She smiled and said she couldn't think of a reason why not and got the stockroom guy to help me move some pallets so I could get near to it. After 10 minutes of filling and chatting the English manager came out and actually accused me of "stealing" their water! I told her, politely, that I'd asked for permission, she went inside to check with the staff I had and the stockroom guy and other employee both confirmed this. She never actually spoke to me again but she then told them off for letting me use it without asking her!

One cautious note. People with long vans with a big overhang should approach the ferry ramps between Barra and Eriksay and North Uist and Lewis/Harris with care! The ferry staff just suggest "going for it!" But it isn't their van!

Oh! And you can't get a "dongle" signal either on The Hebrides or Skye, so if you want t'internet you will need to use a internet cafe or similar. Fast broadband isn't available either on The Hebrides so everything is at dial up speeds.

All in all apart from the weather we had a really nice time and would recommend going there in a motorhome. It cost us £255.00 for a "Hopscotch 23" ticket.


----------

